# In the market for a New Battery



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Well my battery isnt doing as well as it use to longer time to start the car dies if running accessories for shorter periods of time, etc. So heres my three questions to the forum, since I haven't read anything particularly about the allroad. A) Rumor has it the battery tray is the same as the same year A4 as the C5 A6 is this also true with the allroad? B) I'm thinking about getting an Optima, am I correct in understanding that the CCA required is 700 or more? Finally C) Is it a bad idea to go with a non audi parts supplied battery at the tune of $110, as long as the CCA requirement is held?
Thanks,
VR6Ninja


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: In the market for a New Battery (vr6ninja)*

I will never buy another Optima battery and glad that they did not and do not have a fitment for the allroad. 
Put one in my sons '03 GTI 1.8T two years ago have replaced it allready. Within a two week time frame from the 03's battery replacement, I had to replace the allroads. Put in a DEKA (east penn manufacturing. No problems with it and I am not the only one who has put one in the ar.
EDIT ,,,,,,,,,,,,, remember to cleanout the drain tube under the battery when you have it out











_Modified by eurocarzrule44 at 5:04 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: In the market for a New Battery (eurocarzrule44)*

Thanks for the info I have already checked the battery drain due to a leak in my car I will be fixing this summer. The back passenger sunroof drain is clogged but I first checked the battery drain after hearing about that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: In the market for a New Battery (vr6ninja)*

I'm running an interstate battery in mine....forget the model number ....I'll check for ya though...I got it cheap too...like $65


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: In the market for a New Battery (diive4sho)*

Where did you happen to get it so cheap, so far the best I've found is the Audi battery at $108.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: In the market for a New Battery (vr6ninja)*

a place called the battery depot in delaware http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: In the market for a New Battery (diive4sho)*

Well I ended up buying the Audi battery although I'm tempted to return it and buy a Duralast any suggestions? I was at the dealership already when they told me it was $150 not the $108 the lady on the phone quoted me. I didn't know what to do and ended up just buying it.
The Duralast is $129 with an 8 year warranty, the Audi battery was $150 with a one year warranty and then a pro-rating after the first year.
Interstate was quoted to me at $169 so I have kinda bailed on that idea.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: In the market for a New Battery (vr6ninja)*

My Deka was $96 and on this side of the river we have sales tax.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: In the market for a New Battery (eurocarzrule44)*

Wow I'm jealous I just threw the audi battery in and said forget it. I've got other things to worry about like school. It might come back to bite me or maybe it just eat my wallet we will see.







Thanks for the help every one, I couldn't flood the battery tray so it's good enough for a monsoon.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: In the market for a New Battery (vr6ninja)*

I didn't spell that out very well. $96 + tax


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: In the market for a New Battery (eurocarzrule44)*

I just took the old battery to the scrapyard and got $3 for it....sweet


----------

